# Video Overlay selber erzeugen



## overlayer (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich versuch es einfach mal. Ich möchte mir eine Platine bauen, mit der ich Daten auf dem Fernseher sichtbar machen kann, aber auch ohne einen PC zu nutzen. Beispiel : Ich habe eine Wetterstation mit vielen Funktionen und eine alte Videokamera. Die will ich benutzen und mir auf meinem kleinen Fernseher im Büro das Bild von draussen anzeigen lassen, zzgl. der Informationen der Wettersensoren, also z.b. Niederschlag, temperatur, usw.
Ich weiß, das das Zauberwort OVERLAY heißt, aber wer kann mir sagen, wie das geht und wie ich so was selber bauen kann ?
Danke.


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2006)

Eine wichtige Frage ist, wie bekommst Du denn die Daten Deiner Wetterstation in eine
sichtbare Form ?

Danach kommt die Frage, wie macht man ein Overlay..

In Frage käme zB ein billiger Video-Titler oder Mixer, den Du bei eBay sicher schon für 10EUR
abschießen kannst. zB http://cgi.ebay.de/Bildmischer-DVM-...734377244QQcategoryZ80463QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hier weitere Produkte, die als Blackbox-Overlay fungieren:
http://www.race-technology.com/Site1_UK/acatalog/VOB.html - Teuer !
http://www.icircuits.com/prod_osd_main.html

mfg chmee


----------



## overlayer (31. Mai 2006)

na, ich wollte das eher so wie Videotext gestalten und vor allem ohne so ein richtiges Mischpult. Ich weiß, dass es einen kleinen Baustein gibt, der mit einer kleinen Schaltung zusammen so ein FBAS erzeugt und auch die Daten anzeigt.


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2006)

Hast Du denn schon eine Antwort auf meine erste Frage ? In welchem digitalen
Format kommen die Daten Deiner Wetterstation daher ?

mfg chmee


----------

